# Ukraine restarts program to develop IFV from T-64 tank



## CougarKing (17 Jan 2015)

Reminds me of that Namer APC derived from the Israeli Merkava.

IHS Jane's 360 | 



> 15 January 2015
> *Ukraine restarting T-64-based IFV development*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (17 Jan 2015)

Based on reports that the separatists have in excess of 2000 armoured vehicles, I'm not sure if major reworking of T-64 hulls is the most pragmatic approach as opposed to just refurbishing, adding protective screens, and pushing them as is into the battlefield.


----------



## Shrek1985 (21 Jan 2015)

I know they've been making and using support vehicles based on the T-64 for a while, but AFAIK they never did fix the automotive issues on the main battle tank, which is why the T-64 was never exported outside the former USSR.


----------

